# How to keep people cycling through the winter



## mr_dombat (20 Aug 2009)

I'm doing some voluntary work for one of the new "cycling towns". We have been quite successful to date, with a big increase in cycle journeys this year. 

How can we continue to make cycling attractive to people through the winter (to people who probably don't have lots of base layers, merrino wool, etc)?

What sort of events/rides/exhibitions would you suggest?

We don't want to be a "summer cycle demonstration town", we want people to make the shift to use a bike as an everyday mode of transport!

All suggestions welcome.


----------



## PK99 (20 Aug 2009)

Change the climate


----------



## byegad (21 Aug 2009)

I ride all year round. You need to be warm and dry in winter and cool and dry in summer. For this you need the roght clothes and to be aware that humans are in fact waterproof. The only reason not to ride a bike in winter is ice or snow on the roads. I ride recumbent trikes so these don't stop me at least until the snow is deep enough for the rear mech' to start dragging in it!

Most people will ride in less than good weather if they see enough examples of other people doing it.


----------



## bonj2 (21 Aug 2009)

mr_dombat said:


> I'm doing some voluntary work for one of the new "cycling towns". We have been quite successful to date, with a big increase in cycle journeys this year.
> 
> How can we continue to make cycling attractive to people through the winter (to people who probably don't have lots of base layers, merrino wool, etc)?
> 
> ...



Don't bother.
Why do you want to persuade *_other_* people to cycle - why not just cycle yourself?
If people enjoy cycling, then they'll cycle without being persuaded to. It's a waste of effort coaxing and cajoling people to cycle - I don't see the point - becuase the person it benefits most from cycling is them, so THEY need to be the one to see that it's a really good thing to do for themselves. If they don't see that, then why is it your job to spell it out to them?


----------



## annedonnelly (21 Aug 2009)

Encourage people to see cycling as an everyday activity rather than just for exercise/leisure. So they'd cycle to the shops, library, pub, etc. Hopefully if this is part of a "cycling town" initiative there'll already be lots of suitable cycle stands and signage in place.

And if people are doing short journeys about town they don't necessarily need special clothes and might not get any colder/wetter than waiting for a bus or walking from the car park.

One of my motivations for cycling is to reduce the environmental impact of my car. So I store the bike between the car and the garage door. I HAVE to move the bike to get the car out - most times it's simply easier to use the bike!


----------



## phil_hg_uk (21 Aug 2009)

Ahh memories......I was out on my MTB when it first started snowing apart from the snow getting in my eyes and not being able to see a thing it was ace fun playing in the snow on our local cycle paths and across the fields :







Then the next day I went out in it again but this time it was all solid ice underneath so everytime I tried to get anywhere I just fell off :






A bit of a hassle having to getting all dressed up but good fun anyway (yes I did wear gloves just not in this picture) :


----------



## snorri (21 Aug 2009)

bonj said:


> Don't bother.


bonj, I think you would also respond negatively if Mr Dombat told us he sat at home all day watching tv and drinking beer. This country owes a great deal to voluntary workers, they should be applauaded, not discouraged.

Don't tell them about base layers and merrino wool, they will just use the lack of these as an excuse for not cycling 
Lightweight windproof gear over ordinary clothes, along with gloves and a woolly hat makes cycling pleasant on most winter days.
I think it could be more difficult to keep cycling throughout the year if people are using bicycles just for leisure trips within their local area with no particular target destination. If they can be encouraged to use their bicycles for essential trips, like going to shops or making regular visits to friends and relatives they will continue throughout the year and barely notice the oncoming poor weather.

PS I see some others have been posting similar views whilst I have been composing my post.


----------



## bonj2 (21 Aug 2009)

snorri said:


> bonj, I think you would also respond negatively if Mr Dombat told us he sat at home all day watching tv and drinking beer. This country owes a great deal to voluntary workers, they should be applauaded, not discouraged.


Yes I would because that would be likely to make him bored and fat. 



snorri said:


> Don't tell them about base layers and merrino wool, they will just use the lack of these as an excuse for not cycling



AAAggggh - that phrase really grates - "excuse for not cycling" !!  
Why does anyone NEED an "excuse" for not cycling?
If someone doesn't want to cycle, why should that be a problem ?
Cycling is too great an activity to waste effort cajoling people who don't really want to do it, into it. Instead you could be out cycling yourself.
To me it's just like having a load of luxurious delicious caveat and instead of eating it trying to palm it off on pigs who don't really like it.



> Lightweight windproof gear over ordinary clothes, along with gloves and a woolly hat makes cycling pleasant on most winter days.
> I think it could be more difficult to keep cycling throughout the year if people are using bicycles just for leisure trips within their local area with no particular target destination. If they can be encouraged to use their bicycles for essential trips, like going to shops or making regular visits to friends and relatives they will continue throughout the year and barely notice the oncoming poor weather.
> 
> PS I see some others have been posting similar views whilst I have been composing my post.



The pathetic thing is, a lot of people WANT to be coaxed into cycling - they like the *idea* of cycling, they would like to want to cycle, but they can't really be bothered, so they want others to continually strive to make it ever easier and easier for them.
This 'easing' is a never ending, thankless task so the best policy is not to embark on it in the first place.
That way, the ones that really have got potential of being enthusiastic about cycling are going to let curiosity get the better of them and grip the bull by the horns.


----------



## byegad (21 Aug 2009)

Do what I did and add bonj to your ignore list. The odd sensible comment is not worth the rest!


----------



## snorri (21 Aug 2009)

byegad said:


> Do what I did and add bonj to your ignore list. The odd sensible comment is not worth the rest!



You are probably right, but I would like to think I could persuade bonj to become a REAL cyclist some day.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (21 Aug 2009)

Erm... remind them it's faster than alternate public transport and that instead of waiting in the freezing cold for a bus they could be warming themselves up on the bike?

I've not cycled in the winter yet being a newbie, but am going to do it as long as possible. The only thing I'm worried about is slipping off the bike on ice. Does gritting the road help cyclists as well as cars? If so could you possibly get some cycling lanes / paths etc gritted?


----------



## byegad (21 Aug 2009)

snorri said:


> You are probably right, but I would like to think I could persuade bonj to become a REAL cyclist some day.



Well first you have to persuade him to be a real person! I suspect there are an infinite number of primates somewhere generating his posts.


----------



## bonj2 (21 Aug 2009)

byegad said:


> Well first you have to persuade him to be a real person! I suspect there are an infinite number of primates somewhere generating his posts.



Classic case of not liking what's being said but unable to disagree. Symptom - fingers in ears, laaa laa laaa.


----------



## John the Monkey (21 Aug 2009)

SavageHoutkop said:


> Does gritting the road help cyclists as well as cars? If so could you possibly get some cycling lanes / paths etc gritted?


Have a look at your local council's gritting policy.

Here in Cheshire, A roads and routes important for getting Emergency vehicles to and from potential major incidents (I'm guessing for us, that's from the local stations to the M6, probably) have priority, with reducing priority given to roads carrying specified, decreasing volumes of commuters (in cars).

Perhaps predictably, cyclepaths separate from the road, and footpaths are done if all the above have been done and sufficient resources are available. In practice, this meant that they didn't get done at all last winter.

If you have a route that's mostly main roads, and those have been gritted, it's do-able. Riding in ice, however, is not very much fun at all, and makes an excellent way to break your elbow or wrist - if in doubt, wait for the thaw I'd say.

Aside form ice, riding through the winter isn't so bad - make sure you have good lights, good reflectives, and layer up warm.


----------



## John the Monkey (21 Aug 2009)

mr_dombat said:


> We don't want to be a "summer cycle demonstration town", we want people to make the shift to use a bike as an everyday mode of transport!
> 
> All suggestions welcome.


A give away of lights & reflectives for the winter nights might help (around September, maybe?) Couple that with a leaflet with winter riding tips...


----------



## nilling (21 Aug 2009)

"There is no such thing a bad weather - just inappropriate clothing"


----------



## John the Monkey (21 Aug 2009)

nilling said:


> "There is no such thing a bad weather - just inappropriate clothing"



I say that to myself.

Usually when I'm grinding away into a headwind that's blowing freezing rain into my eyes. And wondering what the right clothes for THAT are ;-)

For the op, I think you have to accept that some people won't ride once it gets dark, and some won't ride once it gets cold. Help the ones that carry on by giving them advice re being seen & staying warm, if you do guided rides for new people, keep them going through the winter.


----------



## marinyork (21 Aug 2009)

SavageHoutkop said:


> Erm... remind them it's faster than alternate public transport and that instead of waiting in the freezing cold for a bus they could be warming themselves up on the bike?
> 
> I've not cycled in the winter yet being a newbie, but am going to do it as long as possible. The only thing I'm worried about is slipping off the bike on ice. Does gritting the road help cyclists as well as cars? If so could you possibly get some cycling lanes / paths etc gritted?



Why not grit them yourself if you're worried.


----------



## SavageHoutkop (21 Aug 2009)

Ooh, ta, thanks for the tip. Just found a complete list of roads that get gritted, as well as 'paths' which seem to include (about one) cycle path. (Although, not so helpfully, it keeps mentioning roads and then saying (part) after without saying, well, _which_ part).


----------



## marinyork (21 Aug 2009)

Just find the local grit bin, take a plastic cup and sprinkle on the cycle path/bad corners. It works out much better than the job the council will do. In anycase this last winter was much worse for ice, most winters haven't been anywhere near as bad as the last one.


----------



## Lurker (21 Aug 2009)

mr_dombat said:


> I'm doing some voluntary work for one of the new "cycling towns". We have been quite successful to date, with a big increase in cycle journeys this year.
> 
> How can we continue to make cycling attractive to people through the winter (to people who probably don't have lots of base layers, merrino wool, etc)?
> 
> ...



Lots of good replies from other posters (bonj excepted of course ).

Definitely important to keep it simple, as otherwise people may be put off by the idea that they 'need' to get lots of gear. Insulating gloves, a waterproof jacket, perhaps also overtrousers (depending on length of journey) and good lights (unless only travelling in daylight; but then there are some murky winter days when lights are probably a good idea) are the essentials - can you recommend some good makes/suppliers, arrange discounts with local retailers?

Other thoughts:

Run some Dr Bike sessions to make sure that brakes/gears/tyres all OK for going into winter. Also important to keep chain oiled and check brakes/tyres routinely, at the very least

Hi-viz freebies

Headgear (whatever variety you prefer) cuts down a *lot* of heat loss

Utility cycling, rather than leisure cycling, makes it easier to keep cycling, as others have said.

Advertise the fact that in the time you might have to spend scraping your car windscreen in icy winter weather, you could be well on your way to work on your bicycle, warm & snug from pedalling

How people store their bicycle also affects how attractive cycling can be compared to other options - see anndonnelly's post.... Do you have funding to help people store their bikes conveniently at home?


----------



## bonj2 (21 Aug 2009)

marinyork said:


> Just find the local grit bin, take a plastic cup and sprinkle on the cycle path/bad corners. It works out much better than the job the council will do. In anycase this last winter was much worse for ice, most winters haven't been anywhere near as bad as the last one.



Or better still, build a grit dispenser onto your bike. *_You'll_* fall off, but at least the newbies who you've encouraged won't.


----------



## Danny (21 Aug 2009)

bonj said:


> Or better still, build a grit dispenser onto your bike. *_You'll_* fall off, but at least the newbies who you've encouraged won't.


I'm sure someone has already modified one of those bike trailer things so that it can be used as a gritter. 

If not you should patent the idea, and sell-trailer gritters to local authorities so they can keep their cycle lanes clear.


----------



## marinyork (22 Aug 2009)

Great idea. The council could even have arguments about why they haven't bought enough bicycle gritters or why they aren't being ridden when it is snowing.


----------



## markg0vbr (30 Aug 2009)

John the Monkey said:


> I say that to myself.
> 
> Usually when I'm grinding away into a headwind that's blowing freezing rain into my eyes. And wondering what the right clothes for THAT are ;-)
> 
> For the op, I think you have to accept that some people won't ride once it gets dark, and some won't ride once it gets cold. Help the ones that carry on by giving them advice re being seen & staying warm, if you do guided rides for new people, keep them going through the winter.



have a go on a recumbent when it is hissing it down
i have to wear glasses blind without them. so now fitted a visor to my helmet, like you get on a motorbike helmet. mine is fitted with Velcro is only 5cm deep, spray the inside with wax polish and wipe off keeps it fog free. it has made my rainy rides safer as i can see.


----------



## classic33 (30 Aug 2009)

bonj said:


> *Classic* case of not liking what's being said but unable to disagree. Symptom - fingers in ears, laaa laa laaa.


Nothing to do with me




bonj said:


> Or better still, build a grit dispenser onto your bike. *_You'll_* fall off, but at least the newbies who you've encouraged won't.



Were you thinking of something like this:
http://www.arco.co.uk/products/5772400/18293/Medium_Duty_Towed_Spinner_Type_Salt_Spreader#techTab


As others have said some good comments already made. You could point out that whilst it may start out cold, because of the physical effort they are putting in its never to cold to cycle. Mind over matter.

Half your battle has been won if you have managed to get people cycling.
BTW, Bonj I think has admitted to being a "White Van Man", so take what he says with a pinch of salt. You can use that salt on a cold day.


----------



## DJ (30 Aug 2009)

mr_dombat said:


> I'm doing some voluntary work for one of the new "cycling towns". We have been quite successful to date, with a big increase in cycle journeys this year.
> 
> How can we continue to make cycling attractive to people through the winter (to people who probably don't have lots of base layers, merrino wool, etc)?
> 
> ...






Take away there cars!!!


You say you don't want to use loads of base layers!!! How else are cyclists going to keep warm????


Hand out free warm gloves!!!


----------



## Davidc (30 Aug 2009)

I agree that promoting base layers and 'cycle' clothing is likely to be offputting to your target audience.

FWIW I carry on with utility cycling all year round, and the only cycle specific clothing I normally use are padded gel mittens (under normal thermal gloves in cold weather) and a helmet.

I don't like 'base layers', and just put sweaters, wooly socks, etc. on just as I would if I were walking. I don't get cold. If I need more heat I just pedal harder!

I don't get wet very often. If it's really tipping it down I don't cycle, but a reasonable jacket deals with lesser rain and drizzle, and it doesn't rain all the time, even on wet days.

I suspect that trying to persuade new cyclists to ride in ice or snow isn't going to be of much use. I don't normally, after a number of falls over the years.

I'm not sure what events would help though.


----------



## ComedyPilot (30 Aug 2009)

Change the infrastructure of the transport network to make it more cycling-friendly. Promote fitness and adventure on tv instead of promoting retail therapy and soap operas. It's got to be a lifestyle change.


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=beVA_eZ53Z0


----------



## snorri (30 Aug 2009)

DJ said:


> You say you don't want to use loads of base layers!!! How else are cyclists going to keep warm????



It was not until signing up to an internet cycling forum that I realised I had been wearing base layers every winter since I started primary education.

It's not that we don't want to use base layers, it's just a case of not introducing jargon unnecessarily.

A base layer is just marketing speak for a vest, or semmit as we would call them in my part of the world.


----------



## GrasB (30 Aug 2009)

You feel cold?.. you're not trying hard enough. I doubt you'll get people like me who sees the rain or snow out side & grabs a map to work out which off-road routes I can throw my hard-tail down.

Seriously, best thing to do is get people on utilitarian runs rather than leisure runs. People either work out they don't mind it enough to stop cycling or hate it. Thing is, some people will simply hate cycling in bad weather & trying to persuade them otherwise will just kill their summer enthusiasm. Surly it's better to have committed fair weather cyclists than demotivated all weather cyclists who throw in the can?


----------



## ufkacbln (31 Aug 2009)

The thing is common sense.... I have a recumbent trike which I use when there is a real chance I would not cycle otherwise. 

If it is icy then you have to judge for yourself and that is the difficulty. Unless you do the miles you will never know what your safety limits are.


----------



## skrx (1 Sep 2009)

I only started cycling to work on 1st January, so I've done half a winter.

I discovered in February that it's no problem cycling on fresh snow, but compacted snow/ice is dangerous! I got off and tried to walk, but that was more difficult, so I went directly to the nearest A-road and took A-roads all the way to work. Only two car-widths of road was gritted, which generally didn't include the cycle lanes, but the cars were going slowly anyway so it was irrelevant.

I thought it was great fun, but those of you further north who get this weather more than once a decade might not agree.

Clothing -- I have a windproof cycling jacket, which is really good. I have some £1 Asda gloves, which are OK unless they get wet. Other than that, I wear my normal clothes (jeans and a t-shirt and/or long-sleeved t-shirt).
I had wet legs a couple of times, so I think I'll buy something to keep them dry -- and hopefully to stop water running into my shoes too!


----------



## al78 (2 Sep 2009)

DJ said:


> Take away there cars!!!
> 
> 
> You say you don't want to use loads of base layers!!! How else are cyclists going to keep warm????



By cycling. Once you have warmed up it is trivially easy to stay warm with only modest amounts of clothing. I manage with long trousers, a t shirt and a cycling jacket for all but the coldest winter mornings. That's only two layers.


----------



## bonj2 (2 Sep 2009)

The only way in which I have a problem with cold is my feet - everything else I can keep warm by having the right layers, gloves, even balaclava - but I've tried everything to keep my feet warm but anything below about 2 or 3 deg. c and they're still cold after about 10 miles. I think when it's that cold i'll just play more squash and go swimming more.


----------

